# Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)



## Hemingway56 (29. März 2008)

Hallo,
in diesem Forum bitte die aktuellen Fänge im kleinen Belt angeben,
damit man einen Überblick bekommt, was zur Zeit überhaupt läuft.#c
Gruß Hemingway56


----------



## mallenrg (29. März 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

ich fahr am dienstag hoch ans kleine belt....dann werde ich mal berichten..
fahr direkt an die große brücke..

mfg
mallenrg


----------



## Hemingway56 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo mallenrg,
ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg und warte auf Deinen Fangbericht.
Gruß Hemingway56


----------



## schmidt81 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo
bin gerade am belt. wir zwei ( schwiegervater und ich) waren gestern und heute für je 4 stunden mit dem boot draußen und wollten eigentlich ein par dorsche fangen. scheint aber nicht so einfach zu sein. wir hatten nicht einen biß. heute nachmittag haben wir es dann auf mefo probiert und hatten erfolg nach einer halben stunde.( leider nicht ich) eine MEFO vonn 66cm. wunderschöner fisch.
sind noch bis sanstag hier. sollte sich moch was ergeben melde ich das.
MfG. M.Schmidt


----------



## mallenrg (2. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

moin moin,

konnte gerstern aus zeitlichen gründen nich los...
werde morgen um 15 uhr hoch fahren....
werde dann morgen abend oder freitag morgen mal schreibn was ich gefangen habe.

mfg
mallenrg


----------



## mallenrg (3. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

so hie rmal mein versprochener "fang"-bericht



bin grade also so vor 10 min zuhause eingetrudelt direkt vom kleinen belt.
war direkt neben der großen Brücke.
resultat: 5 stunden brandungsangeln.....2bisse(auf watti)
neben bei so 2 oder 3 stunden geblinkert kein zupfer.
bin ehrlich gesagt n bisschen enttäuscht aber naja was solls.

mfg
mallenrg


----------



## schmidt81 (5. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo
das kannst du leider vergessen. es sind keine dorsche im kleinen belt. bin heute von helnäs zurück. eine woche mit dem boot draußen und nicht ein biss. und wir haben wirklich alles probiert......

MfG M.Schmidt


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war vom 29.03.-05.04. in Strib auf Fünen.
Am Samstag und Sonntag war ich mit Boardie SEPPL im Bereich Eisenbahnbrücke unterwegs.
SEPPL konnte mehrere Dorsche (bis 60 cm) fangen, ich leider nichts. Der kleine aber feine Unterschied lag in der Ausrüstung.
SEPPL fischte mit geflochtener Schnur und ich mit 50er monofil.
Da wir eine starke Drift und Strömung hatten, kam ich meistens garnicht bis zum Grund.
SEPPL hatte mit geflochtener und 80gr Jiks, mit Gummifisch, Bodenkontakt und auch Fisch.
Am Sonntag habe ich mir dann eine neue Rolle und geflochtene Schnur besorgt und machte meine ersten Versuche (Wetter und Strömung spielten aber nicht mit.
Nachdem sich am Montag der starke Nebel gelichtet hatte, bin ich ab mittags rausgefahren und habe im Bereich Eisenbahnbrücke mehrere Dorsche gefangen.
Alle Bisse erfolgten kurz nachdem ich Bodenkontakt spüren konnte. Meistens in der Abwärtsbewegung des Gummifisches.
Konnte am Montag und Dienstag nur nachmittags (ca. je 4 Std.)
rausfahren, habe aber 13 Dorsche mitnehmen können.
Die meisten Fische waren um die 50cm.
Mittwoch und Donnerstag war ich mit MefoProf im Bereich Middelfart/Eisenbahnbrücke unterwegs.
MefoProf hat mit monofiler Schnur und Twister( 35g Jik), sowie mit einem Beifänger geangelt.
Die Wetterverhältnisse und die Drift waren gut.
MefoProf hat sich aber nicht an die Regularien, für Gäste auf dem Boot, gehalten. Er hatte an beiden Tagen den größten Dorsch (um die 60 cm). Zusätzlich hat er noch 2 kapitale Skorpionsfische erwischt. Die Abhakversuche waren sehenswert.
Insgesamt habe ich 26 Dorsche gefangen. Diverse kleine Dorsche (um die 35 cm) wurden zurückgesetzt. Dies mag für viele wenig erscheinen, aber ich war bisher absoluter Anfänger in Bezug auf Dorsch/Bootsangeln.
Das Fischen mit geflochtener Schnur, ist meiner Meinung nach,  ein echtes Erlebnis.
Fisch ist da, man muss nur auf die Suche gehen. Wir haben häufig nach einem Standortwechsel, sofort nach dem runterlassen, Bisse gehabt.
Leider gab es im Bereich der Eisenbahnbrücke auch viele, viele Materialverluste.:c:c
Wundersamer Weise hatte MefoProf keinen Materialverlust, ausser einem abgebissenem Twisterschwanz.
Am Freitag nachmittag war ich nochmals mit dem Boardie SEPPL unterwegs und hatte einen sehr guten Biss (vormittags konnte ich noch 5 Dorsche mitnehmen und diverse kleinere zurücksetzen ( Drift vor dem alten Hafen MIddelfart). Leider hat sich während des Drills die Kurbel meiner am Sonntag erworbenen Rolle verabschiedet und klappte in die Transportstellung.#q#q#q
Ein Metallteil und eine Feder lagen plötzlich in meiner Handfläche.
Der Dorsch hatte sich natürlich inzwischen verabschiedet. Dank dem Klebeband von SEPPL konnte ich noch leidlich weiterangeln.
Da das Wetter aber immer schlechter wurde, haben wir gegen 16:00 Uhr abgebrochen. SEPPL konnte noch 2 Dorsche mit Seeringelwurm, vor dem Ammoniakhafen, zum Landgang überreden.
Habe so gut wie keine Fotos von den Dorschen gemacht, da ich hier nicht wieder eine Debatte über die Mitnahme von Dorschen unter 50 cm auslösen möchte.
Wenn ich noch einige brauchbare Fotos finde, werde ich diese demnächst einstellen.
Eine unverantwortliche Sache, betreffend der Sicherheit auf See, möchte ich hier noch anbringen.
Am Montag und Dienstag vormittag war absolut dichter Nebel.
Es war keine der Brücken mehr zu sehen, nicht mal mehr zu erahnen.#d#d
An beiden Tagen war ein kleines Kajütboot unterwegs (aus meiner Nachbarschaft), das nach ca. 100 Metern, vom Ufer aus, absolut nicht mehr zu sehen war. Die Beleuchtung auch nicht.
Auch wenn der Urlaub kurz ist und die "Truhe voll werden muss",
finde ich eine Ausfahrt im dichtesten Nebel unverantwortlich.

Einen schönen Sonntag noch.

Gruß Ralf#h


----------



## MefoProf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo Ralf,

schöner Bericht. Danke noch mal, dass du mich mit raus genommen hast. Waren ein paar schöne Std in der ersten Frühlingssonne. Das Angeln lief ja bis auf deine Materialverluste ganz gut. Im Winter sind bestimmt bessere Fänge zu machen, aber dann ist das angeln eben auch beträchlich kälter. Sehr ärgerlich, dass sich deine Rolle verabschiedet hat und das auch noch bei einem guten Fisch #q.

Gruss aus DK#h


----------



## Christian Jach (6. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo Allerseits

War denn keiner in Fynshav oder Mommark, der ein Fangbericht abgeben kann. Wir fahren am kommenden Samstag Richtung Fynshav und wollen zwei Wochen Dorsche und Platte zupfen.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo,
hier noch einige wenige Bilder/Impressionen zu meinem Aufenthalt auf Fünen. 
Diese Dorsche waren meine ersten Dorschfänge überhaupt.
Übrigens auch der Kleine ist maßig.
Das hatten die Dorsche im Magen.
Auf dem einen Bild sollte die große Brücke zu sehen sein, das nochmals zur Ausfahrt im Nebel. Ich habe in der Nähe der Brücke gewohnt. Das andere Bild zeigt das Boot, bevor es gleich komplett im Nebel verschwindet.
Die Bilder geben die reale Nebelsituation nicht hundertprozentig wieder.
Mein Haus(Ferienwohnung), mein Boot (Mietboot), meine Brandungsruten auf dem Steg vor meiner Wohnung.
Die restlichen 4 Bilder kommen gleich.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

hier die restlichen 4 Bilder.
Wir, Boardie MefoProf, Boardie Seppl und ich, haben die Ausfahrten genossen, hatten Spass und haben uns gemeinsam über Abrisse (ausser MefoProf) und verpennte Bisse geärgert.#q#q
Bilder von uns haben wir irgendwie nicht zustande gebracht.#c#c
Werden wir aber bei nächster Gelegenheit nachholen.:vik::vik:

Gruß Ralf


----------



## mallenrg (6. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

moin moin,

@ jonas:
hast du am donnerstag dein boot neben der großen brücke aus dem wasser geholt?
wenn ja dann war ich das der da stand mit der brandungsrute und spinnrute.


mfg
mallenrg


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo mallenrg,

ich war es nicht. Habe aber einen Brandungsangler gesehen und bin auf meiner Rückfahrt einen etwas größeren Bogen gefahren. Das Boot brauchte ich nicht slippen (siehe Bilder).
Musst Du eigentlich gewesen sein, da ich ansonsten keinen Brandungsangler gesehen habe. Hattest Du noch jemanden mit, bin der Meinung, ich hätte noch 1 oder 2 Personen neben dem Brandungsangler gesehen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## wasser-ralf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo jonas (ralf),
hast Du nicht's in der brandung gefangen, oder es garnicht erst versucht? 
Würde mich interessieren, da ich voraussichtlich 18.-20.04. dieses Ziel zum Brandungs- und Mefoangeln ansteuern möchte.
Ach, und wie sieht es mit Köderbeschaffung (wattis) vor Ort beim ansässigen Angelhändler aus?
Lg Ralf


----------



## wasser-ralf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Ach und tschuldigung,
dicke Glückwünsche natürlich zu Deinen (Euren) Fängen und Angelerlebnissen.
Ralf


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo wasser-ralf,

habe es nur halbherzig vom Anlegesteg probiert. Besitzer sagte etwas von Plattfischen in ca. 50 Meter Abstand.
Hatte einen undefinierbaren Fisch an der Angel. Sah aus wie eine weisse, kleine Quappe.
Im Angelladen in Middelfart bekommst du recht gute Seeringler.
Kleine Plastikdose= 40 Kronen (ca. 12-15 Seeringler).
Wattis habe ich im Laden noch nie gesehen.
2 andere Angler waren einen Nachmittag zum Brandungsangeln, hatten aber keinen Erfolg (rechts vom Leuchtturm).

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo wasser-ralf,

Wattis evtl. selber plümpern. Rechts und links von meinem Anlegesteg waren z.B. riesige Wattwurmhaufen.
Mit Wathose müsste es eigentlich klappen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## wasser-ralf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Danke Jonas-Ralf,
ein wenig kenn ich die Ecke, daher will ich ja unbedingt wieder dahin fahren. hätte dir auch noch paar Brandungsstellen-Tips geben können, wo es sicher mit Platti geklapt hätte.
Zum Wattwurmplümpern sind die Sandbänke der Nordstrände übrigends beste Adresse, wenn das Wetter past ( nicht zu starke Wellen).
Kannst Du dich noch an die Öffnungszeiten des Ladens erinnern?
Danke, Ralf


----------



## wasser-ralf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Übrigends, 
der undefinierbare Fisch war sicher eine Aalmutter.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (6. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo wasser-ralf,

der Laden in Middelfart hat ab 09:00 Uhr geöffnet.
Auch Samstag und Sonntag. Bin der Meinung, er hat in der Woche bis 19:00 Uhr geöffnet und am Wochenende bis 17:00 Uhr.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo Martin,

da ich eigentlich garnicht zum Brandungsangeln gekommen bin, ist "wasser-ralf" wahrscheinlich der geeignetere Ansprechpartner.
Von Vejlby ist man aber schnell in Strib, dort scheint ein gutes Brandungsrevier zu sein.
Ich wünsche Euch viel Erfolg und schönes Wetter.:vik::vik:

Gruß Ralf#h#h


----------



## wasser-ralf (7. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo Martin Obelt,
kenne die Ecke, war schon mehrmals zum Urlaub in Vejlby Fed in der Baring Vig. Zum Ködersuchen sind die Sandbänke in der Bucht wie gesagt ideal, hilft manches Geld sparen. Zum angeln würde ich aber mehr die tieferen Bereiche am Belt aufsuchen, auch für Mefos.
Die Baring Vig soll zwar auch für Mefos gut sein, kann sicher MefoProf was dazu sagen. Aber ich war immer mit der Famely im Sommer da, und da ging in dem Bereich nicht viel.
Wie jonas(Ralf) schon sagt, Strip Strand ist nicht weit und ein gutes Revier, aber im Sommer nur kleine Dorsche und nur ab Abends und Nachts. Ich schicke noch eine PN.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Chrissi007 (7. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

@ jonas
Ein dickes Petri für die schönen Fische :vik:
Ist doch ein nettes Ergebnis und ist ja schließlich nicht alles, worauf es ankommt |rolleyes
Mich würde jedoch mal interessieren, ob ihr diese länglichen Fische aus dem Dorschmagen identifizieren konntet?? Waren das vielleicht Petermännchen??|bigeyes
Gibts die auch in der Gegend?? Weiter nördlich sollen sie ja zuhauf vorkommen??

Schöne Grüße...

Chrissi007


----------



## wasser-ralf (7. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo Chrissi007,
wenn ich mich noch melden darf. Petermännchen sind das mit sicherheit nicht, habe selbst schon welche gefangen. Die gibt es aber sicher in dieser Gegend auch.
Ich halte sie eher für Sandaale, sind nur ein wenig platt dafür. Sie sind zur eindeutigen Identifizierung aber auch schon ganz schön angegangen, vieleicht ist es ja auch etwas anderes. Erstaunt bin ich über den kleinen Plattfisch, aber warum eigentlich nicht, gehört ja auch zum Beutespecktrum. Habe ich aber noch nie gehabt.

@ jonas, wenn ich noch mal etwas indeskret nach der Quelle des schönen Ferienhauses fragen darf? Macht einen guten Eindruck, und dann auch noch genau am Wasser, findet man nicht oft. Guter Griff, oder?

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## Chrissi007 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

@ wasser-ralf

Warum solltest du dich nicht melden dürfen?? |bigeyes #6
Bin an jeder Info über die Gegend interessiert. Dieses Jahr geht es das dritte mal an den kleinen Belt. :vik::vik:  
Und da ist absolut jede Information nützlich. Und wenns das doch nicht ist, ist es allemal sehr interessant zu lesen. Steigert die Vorfreude :q

Schöne Grüße...

Christian


----------



## MFT-Ralf (8. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo Chrissi007,

also ich habe total keine Ahnung, um welche Fische es sich hier handelt.#c#c
MefoProf meinte, es könnten Tobiasfische(Sandaale) sein.
Sehen natürlich nicht mehr besonders ansehnlich aus.
Habe Tobis noch nicht in der eigentlichen Farbe gesehen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MefoProf (8. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo,

wirklich nicht mehr eindeutig zu erkennen. Es könnte sich auch um Butterfische handeln. Die gibt es ziemlich häufig hier und sind auch oft in den Mägen der Meerforellen zu finden.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butterfische

Gruss aus DK


----------



## Christian Jach (8. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Gibt's denn keine weiteren Fangberichte? Wir sind vom 12.04. - 26.04. in Fynshav und würden gerne erfahren womit wir rechnen dürfen. Vor Pleiten kann man zwar nie sicher sein aber vielleicht kann man sie minimieren. Kurze Info's wären klasse.

Gruss c.j.


----------



## Angelfreak_80 (8. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo Allerseits,

ich bin ebenfalls mit 11 Sportfreunden ab dem 21.04. in Mommark um mit der Rasmus auf Dorsch zu fahren. Gibt es denn jemanden der in letzter Zeit dort unterwegs war?

Abends bin ich meistens noch auf der Mole direkt am Hafen auf Plattfisch unterwegs, allerdings haben wir in den letzten Jahren hier nur sehr schlecht gefangen. Kennt jemand eine gute Stelle zum Plattenangeln in der Nähe von Mommark / Fynshav, und gibt es dort auch Hornhechte?

Gruß Nick


----------



## Christian Jach (11. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo miteinander

Wo bleiben die ersehnten Fangmeldungen? In 4 Stunden heist es abfahrt Richtung Fynshav, jippiiiiijayi !!!!


----------



## Dart (17. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Sind gestern aus Fünen zurück gekommen - ich konnte in der Baring Vig meine erste Mefo überlisten - eine schöne blanke 55er
> 
> [URL="http://*ih.us"]http://img254.*ih.us/img254/2964/kopievon12042008vq5.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...


Hi Martin
Congrats zur ersten Mefo:m, schönes Photo als Zugabe.
Herzliche Grüße, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## MefoProf (17. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo Martin,

Glückwunsch nochmal zum ertsen Silberbarren. Dazu noch in ner guten Grösse #6. Worauf hat sie denn gebissen? 

Schade, dass ihr beim Brandungsangeln keinen Erfolg hattet. Ist wirklich nicht so einfach hier ne gute Stelle zu finden 

Gruss vom Kleinen Belt


----------



## MFT-Ralf (17. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo Martin,

der Anfang ist gemacht, nun kann die Mefo-Sucht ihren Lauf nehmen.#6#6
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem schönen Silberling.

Gruß Ralf#h#h


----------



## MefoProf (17. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo,

schön, dass es es euch trotz der eher bescheidenen Ausbeute gefallen hat. Fünen ist eben doch in erster Linie das Meerforelleneldorado, wie schon die Werbung verspricht. Dabei hatten wir dieses Frühjahr die schlechteste Saison seit ich hier auf Fünen bin. Keine Ahnung woran das liegt #d. 

Ich hab dieses Frühjahr übrigens auch am meisten auf Rot/Schwarz gefangen. Scheint wohl gerade "In" zu sein :q. 

Zum Dorschfang braucht man eigentlich ein Boot. Sonst wird es sehr schwer. Hab aber auch schon vernünftige Dorsche in den Häfen von Mifa und Fredericia gefangen, allerdings immer nur auf Gummi. Bei Naturködern steigen immer nur die Nemos ein. 

Gruss aus DK


----------



## Gooose (18. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo,

hat noch jemand aktuelle Fangberichte von Als ? 
Wir wollen am1. Mai mit 4 Personen nach Fynshav. Haben dort ein Kleinboot gemietet. Bin für alle Informationen dankbar.
Also, schreibt Eure Berichte. Bisher lief ja wohl noch nicht viel.

Gooose


----------



## lsski (18. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*



Gooose schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat noch jemand aktuelle Fangberichte von Als ?
> Wir wollen am1. Mai mit 4 Personen nach Fynshav. Haben dort ein Kleinboot gemietet. Bin für alle Informationen dankbar.
> ...


 

Hallo Gooose

Ich habe zur südlichen Ostsee viele gute tipps im Treat: " Auf Langeland 10.05.2008 " bekommen.

Garnelen oder Fischfetzen als W-Wurm ersatz und und und ..............guck´s du da

LG. Jeff


----------



## Gooose (18. April 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo Isski,

Danke für den Hinweis. Den Treat verfolge ich natürlich auch sehr interressiert.

Gruß
Gooose


----------



## wasser-ralf (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo,
will mal wieder diesen Threat hochholen.
Mache ab übermorgen nun endlich meinen lange geplanten Trip zum Lille Belt, soll ja Kaiserwetter über Pfingsten werden.
Geplant ist Brandungsangeln im Bereich Middelfahrt/Strip.
Danach gibt's (hoffendlich) einen Fangbericht von mir#6.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## Gooose (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo,

schau mal in den thread "Dorsche rund um Fynshav". Dort habe ich gestern von unseren Erfahrungen vom vergangenen Wochenende berichtet.

Gruß
Gooose

Hoffentlich hast Du über Pfingsten mehr Glück wie wir.


----------



## wasser-ralf (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo Gooose,
danke für den Hinweis, klingt ja nicht sehr glücklich. Da kann ich wirklich nur das Beste hoffen.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo Ralf,

ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg, schönes Wetter und erholsame Tage auf Fünen.
Bin schon gespannt auf Deinen Bericht.
Vom 10.-17. bin ich auf Fehmarn und werde dort mein Glück beim Spinnfischen, Brandungsangeln versuchen. Evtl. auch vom Boot (mal sehen was die Vermieter so anbieten).
Kann auch nur eingeschränkt angeln, da ich mit Familie und Freunden unterwegs bin. Angler sind mit 3:5 in der Unterzahl.

Viele Grüsse #h#h

Ralf


----------



## wasser-ralf (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mich ja mal mit einem kleinen Bericht von meinem Pfingsttrip zum Kleinen Belt zurückmelden. 
Aber eigentlich gibt es garnicht viel zu berichten. Tollstes Ententeich - Wetter, aber bei den Fischen absoluter Totentanz. Für eine Hand voll Schollen 1500 km gefahren. 
Die Hornis sollten da gewesen sein, es hat sich aber nicht ein einziger gezeigt. Die Mefos sind vor unserer Nase gesprungen, es war aber keine an's band zu bekommen. So ist das halt mit dem Angeln.
Es war aber trotzdem ein erlebnisreiches, schönes Wochenende|rolleyes. Hat schon mal jemand solche Ringelwürmer gesehen. Wir fanden sie am Samstagmorgen bei Sonnenaufgang am Strand von Strip.
Außerdem haben uns gleich die Schweinswale begrüßt.
Alles in allem muß man sagen, was für uns ein Bilderbuchwetter ist, gilt noch lange nicht für die Fische.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## snofla (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

hi Ralf

danke für die den Kurzzeiler

was sind denn das für Megawürmer,kann mir einer sagen wie die heissen


----------



## wasser-ralf (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Ich halte sie für Seeringelwürmer, wie man sie auch als Köder deim Angeldealer bekommt, nur natürlich nicht so mega groß. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob die überhaupt so groß werden können. Beim Wattwurm-plümpern findet man sie ja auch gelegentlich auf der Sandbank, natürlich auch nicht in dieser Größe. Soetwas hatte ich bisher auch noch nicht gesehen. Sie waren nur in den frührn Morgenstunden zu finden, schwammen auch im Wasser und dann waren sie wieder verschwunden. Ich vermute, daß sie wie Wattwürmer über Nacht geschwärmt sind und sich Morgens wieder im Sand vergraben haben.


----------



## MefoProf (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo,

ich denke auch, dass es sich um Seeringler handelt. In Nordjütland wurde dieses Jahr einer von 1 m Länge gefunden |bigeyes. die können also schon ne beachtliche Grösse erreichen.

Gruss aus DK


----------



## wasser-ralf (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Na, so etwa 45 - 50 cm hatte der größt bei mir auch, habe aber nicht genau nachgemessen. Auf jedenfall Mega - Ködergröße.


----------



## MefoProf (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Na vielleicht hätest du diese Monster Ringler als Köder nehmen sollen. Dann hätte es bestimmt auch mit den Fischen besser geklappt. 
Gut dass ich kein Brandungsangler bin. Ich hätte nämlich nicht viel Lust so eine 50 cm Schlange auf den Haken zu ziehen #d


----------



## staffag (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Na vielleicht hätest du diese Monster Ringler als Köder nehmen sollen. Dann hätte es bestimmt auch mit den Fischen besser geklappt.
> Gut dass ich kein Brandungsangler bin. Ich hätte nämlich nicht viel Lust so eine 50 cm Schlange auf den Haken zu ziehen #d





Vor allem musst Du erst mal die Stricknadel von Deiner Oma zur Wurmnadel umarbeiten!|supergri


----------



## Petermann (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Moin Moin ,
ja , das sind Seeringelwürmer ( oder auch Mottwürmer genannt ) . Die Paaren sich um diese Zeit :l.
Ich fahre von Flensburg nach Alsen - Gammel Pöl - mit dem Boot raus . Dort ist eine kleine Slipanlage . Vor der Küste , so ca.14 - 20 m liegen mehrere kleine Wracks und große Steine . Sonst war im Frühjahr hier der Teufel los . Dieses Jahr habe ich dort nur ca. 10 Dorsche zwischen 50 - 60 cm gefangen ( bei drei Ausfahrten ) . Hornhechte sind in maßen da . Eberso Meerforelle . 
Aber Fischer treiben dort ihr Unwesen . Die fahren teilweise in zweierreihe dort her . Zum schluß wird ein riesiges Netz ausgelegt #q.
Aber ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf . Nächste Woche hab ich Urlaub und bestimmt dort anzutreffen . Werde dann mal meine Fänge ( oder auch nicht ) präsentieren .
Gruß aus Flensburg ,
Peter


----------



## jorni (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo zusammen!
Wer kann mir helfen? Möchte im Oktober zum kleinen Belt, am besten die Ecke um Strib Fyr, Gals Klint. Nun such ich eine Unterkunft und ein Boot. Wir sind 4 Personen und wollen von Freitag bis Sonntag bleiben. Hat jemand ein Tip?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## fredfisch (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Moin Moin,

Ich komme soeben vom Pols Rev sowie Gammel Pol,

Hornis sind da, aber auch genug Angler. Wir Waren zu zweit mit dem Boot draußen. Der Fang sehr bescheiden was den Dorsch angeht. Platte hingegen in jeder Form und Menge.
Ansonsten war es auch ohne viel Fisch ein schöner Angelurlaub. 
Die Ziege Lysabild läßt schön Grüßen.

Gruß aus dem Bergischen Land

Fred


----------



## sepppl (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

hej jorni,
bordi jonas kann dir auf jeden fall weiterhelfen.. seine berichte kannst du auf seite 1-3 lesen. er hatte ein appartment direkt am wasser zwischen middelfart und strib. homepage kenn ich nicht, aber du kannst ihm ja ne pn schreiben...die lage ist hammer, der preis ist fair.
im oktober kannste reine massenfänge von platten bekommen, wenn du ein boot hast, dorsch ist immoment wie scheinbar fast überall sehr bescheiden, ich habe aber im oktober ganz gut gefangen, allerdings keine riesen
@jonas danke auch nochmal für alles, auch den tollen bericht..werde jezt noch 1 woche angeln und dann ist das jahr in dk auch schon vorbei...ich schick dir bald mal die fotos...kannst ja mal berichten wie es auf fehmarn lief....gruß von fünen...


----------



## Chrissi007 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo zusammen,
wir wollen mit zwei Leuten ab dem 7.6. für fünf Tage den kl. Belt unsicher machen, ausgehend von Gl. Aalbo. Leider liest man ja hier und im Langeland-Thread nichts gutes über die Dorschfänge.#q Daher sinkt meine Hoffnung auf schöne Dorsche. Aber es muss ja nicht nur Dorsch sein. Wir werden es dann wohl auf Platte und Hornis versuchen. 
Daher meine Frage an die Rückkehrer: Wie sieht es denn momentan mit diesen beiden Arten aus?? Geht da was??|kopfkrat
Hoffentlich!!!!!
Ist von euch zufällig noch einer ab dem 7.6. auf Gl. Aalbo?? Dann könnte man mal zusammen #:, nen bischen schnacken und natürlich auch mal nen Pils #g
Hoffe, nur positives von euch zu hören 

Schöne Grüße,

Christian


----------



## Petermann (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Moin Moin  ,
wollte eigentlich mit dem Boot raus . Aber der Wind aus Osten läßt das nicht zu  . Platte und Hornis sind auf jeden Fall dort . Dorsche sollen auf Pilker nix bringen . In der Dämmerung Blinkern ist Erfolgversprechend . In der Apenrader Bucht ging es ( vom hörensagen#c ) . Wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß .
Gruß ,
Peter


----------



## Chrissi007 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo zusammen,
also nun etwas verspätet der Bericht von unserer Angeltour vom 8. bis 13. Juni an den kleinen Belt.

Erster Tag 
Anreise und gegen 11 Uhr Bezug der Hütte auf Gl. Aalbo. Wetter bombastisch und der Campingplatz ist voller Taucher und Angler. Also schnell die Klamotten in die Hütte und dann das Boot zu Wasser gelassen und raus. Leider war die Batterie fürs Echolot im Ar....#q#q#q und so mussten wir ohne Echolot auskommen. Allerdings dachten wir, dass das nichts macht, da wir einige gute Stellen vom Vorjahr her noch kannten und anfuhren. 
Doch was soll ich sagen, nix, kein schwanz weit und breit. Weder bei der Brücke bei Middelfahrt, noch sonstwo. Was ging, waren sehr viele kleine. Da allerdings alles. Wittlinge, Dorsche, Platte, Seehase und noch nen unbekannter Barsch |kopfkrat Also ausser kuriosen "neuen" Fischarten nichts brauchbares. 

Zweiter Tag:
Nachdem gefrühstückt wurde, gings sofort wieder raus aufs Wasser. Wieder zur Brücke, Dorsche ärgern. Gegen Mittag dann der erste Fischkontakt. Ein Dorsch von 60 cm landete im Boot. Danach wieder Flaute. Auch keine kleinen. Nachdem sich dann die nächsten zwei Stunden auch nichts getan hat, gings wieder ab zum Campingplatz zur Mittagspause.
Eben noch ein schneller Blick in die Kiste mit den Fischabfällen: Auch nichts. Na toll. Also hatten die anderen am Morgen auch nichts gefangen. Es konnte also nur besser werden.
Also abends wieder raus und auf Platte versucht. Neben dem bekannten Kleinkrams kam dann ein maßiger Platte an Bord. Also Ausbeute des Tages nach 8 Stunden angeln mit 2 Leuten: 2 pässige Fische |bigeyes In der Fischkiste lagen noch ein paar Plattfischköpfe, aber keine Mengen und auch nicht die größten.

Dritter Tag
Mit neuem Optimismus gings wieder Richtung Brücke. Drift und Wetter super und nach 10 Minuten der erste Dorsch. 65 cm. Na also, ging doch :vik: 
Doch dann ging wieder gar nichts mehr. Es war wie verhext. Nach 5 Stunden angeln ohne Zupfer wurde wieder abgebrochen und zur Mittagspause zurückgefahren.#c
Abends gings dann nochmal auf Platte aber wie schon bekannt: Nichts. Aber auch die Fischkiste am Platz blieb leer. Die anderen hatten also auch kein Glück.

Vierter Tag
Morgens um halb sieben schon raus aufs Wasser und los gings. Allerdings nahm der Wind dermaßen zu, das es an der Brücke nicht möglich war gescheiht zu angeln. Die Wellen waren gigantisch und die Drift ebenfalls. Die Köder müssen an den nichtvorhandenen Dorschen vorbeigerauscht sein wie auf der Autobahn. 
Eigentlich ist das Boot rauhwassertauglich, aber bei dem Wetter sind wir dann doch wieder umgedreht. Wir hatten eigentlich keine Lust an den Brückenpfeilern zu zerschellen oder am Strand auf Grund zu laufen. Durch die aufgewühlte See dauerte die Rückfahrt doch ne ganze Ecke länger und trotz langsamen Tempo wurden wir pitschnass. Trotzdem haben wir das geringe Tempo genutzt um zu schleppen. Doch auch hier, weder Dorsche noch Hornhechte ;+
Abends dachten wir: aufgewühltes Wasser = freigespühlte Nahrung = Fische.
Doch Pustekuchen. Wieder mal falsch gedacht. Auf einmal waren selbst die Platten weg. Egal ob groß oder klein. Wo vorher noch zumindest kleine Fische gebissen haben, ging nun gar nichts mehr. Echt zum :v. Auch die Fischkiste verhieß 

Fünfter Tag
Nach den letzten eher schlechten Tagen |rolleyes machten wir noch einen Abstecher zur Kolding Au. Konnt ja nur besser werden. Da konnte der Kollege zumindest noch nen 60er Hecht verhaften. Das wars dann aber auch schon.
Abends noch mal eben in die Fischkiste geguckt: Naja, nen paar Plattfischköpfe, sonst nichts. 

Sechster Tag
Leider schon wieder Abreisetag. Nachdem man sich nochmal mit den anderen Anglern unterhalten hatte, mussten wir feststellen, dass unsere beiden Dorsche nicht nur mit die größten waren sondern neben 1 oder 2 Ausnahmen auch die Einzigen |bigeyes Angler die die letzten Jahre laut ihren Aussagen ganz gut gefangen haben, haben die ganze Woche nur 2 3 Zupfer gehabt, aber nichts brauchbares.

Fazit: 

Ein sehr schöner Urlaub (wettertechnisch), jedoch sehr (!!!) fischarm. 
Hornhechte sollten wohl viele da sein: In unserer Anwesenheit wurde in der ganzen Woche kein einziger gefangen. 
Platte sollten gut beißen: In dieser Woche mussten wir feststellen, dass sämtliche Regeln hier ausgehebelt wurden. Die Durchschnittsgröße war ca. 15 cm und gebissen haben sie zwischen 2 und 50 Metern. |kopfkrat
Dorsch: Es wurde ja schon viel über das Nichtvorhandensein derselbigen geschrieben. Leider können wir dies nur bestätigen. Wo auch immer sie momentan sind, jedenfalls nicht in der Region. Oder sie hatten einfach keinen Hunger auf alles. 
An alle, die noch hochfahren wünsche ich ein dickes Petri. Eine Steigerung sollte locker drin sein.

Man kann nur hoffen, wenn dieses Jahr so wenig Dorsche gefangen werden, dass es nächstes Jahr wieder besser wird. Von der Menge sowie auch in der Größe. Wenn ein Jahr fast keine gefangen werden, müsste das ja klappen #6


----------



## MefoProf (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Moin,

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht! Schade, dass ihr nicht so richtig Erfolg gehabt habt. Leider sind eure Erlebnisse nicht die Ausnahme. Manchmal geht so gut wie gar nichts und manchmal fängt man sehr gut. Ich weiss auch nicht, wo die Dorsche sich dann verstecken oder ob sie so allmählich ganz auf dem Rückzug sind |kopfkrat.
Bei dem unbekannten Barsch dürfte es sich übrigens um einen Kuckucks Lippfisch handeln.

Gruss vom Kleinen Belt


----------



## wasser-ralf (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo Chrissi007,
danke für den Bericht und nicht den Kopf hängen lassen. Es ging mir in diesem Jahr zu Pfingsten auch so am selben Ort, allerdings mehr beim Brandungsangeln. Dabei hatte ich bisher nur gute Erinnerungen an den Kleinen Belt und bin mit sooolchen Erwartungen hingefahren. Aber so ist das manchmal. Das ist eben Angeln.
Gruß Ralf


----------



## MefoProf (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Moin,

ich meinte natürlich Klippenbarsch und nicht Kuckucks Lippfisch |uhoh:.

Gruss aus Dk


----------



## flexxxone (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Moin,

Ich war von Mitte bis Ende Mai in der Gegend um Strib.

Von vier Leuten haben zwei in zehn Tagen folgendes gefangen:
mein Vater:
18 Hornhechte

und ich:
5 Dorsche (keiner über 20cm)
3 Schollen ( die größte hat die 18cm gerade noch angekratzt)
6 Hornhechte (wenigstens die waren zwischen 65 und 75)
2 Barschähnliche (kannte ich nicht)
9 Seesterne ( der größte hatte ca 15cm Durchmesser)
2 Krabben ... nicht der Rede wert
und ungefähr ein Zentner Tang und Algen (zu dumm, dass ich kein Vegetarier bin)

die anderen beiden Kumpels gingen komplett leer aus!

Halt, Stopp!
den geilsten Drill hatte einer der beiden Schneider:

einen Leitkegel(Pilone) hatte er in ca 20m Entfernung zum Ufer am dicken Ende gehakt und immer schön mit der Öffnung voraus gedrillt..
Diese Rute war mal richtig krumm!

als Urlaub war's Klasse! - nur als Angelurlaub extrem bescheiden schön!

Da meine Lizenz aber ein Jahr gültig ist, werde ich evtl. im Winter oder nächstes Frühjar nochmal versuchen, 
auf Meerforellen zu gehen.

Bis dahin..

Petri und Servus!


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Moin 
Wollte auch mal was loswerden. Meine Frau und ich waren am 14.06. mit einem Boot von Röhrchen draußen. wir haben ca. 50 Platte gefangen wovon wir 39 mitnehmen konnten. Auf Dorsch haben wir es gar nicht erst versucht. Zuerst war es doch etwas schleppend nur ab und zu ein biss, später zum Nachmittag hin wurde es dann immer besser. Gefangen haben wir die meisten in ca. 12m tiefe. Großartig wurde es als eine Armada von ca. 150 Segelbooten auf uns zukam. Man fühlte sich so als Fremdkörper auf dem Wasser. Bei den beiden Regenschauern die da runterkamen frischte der Wind doch recht heftig auf, so dass es doch gut zu wackeln anfing, hat sich danach aber wieder gegeben.
Viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Stephan25 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo #h,

wir waren vom 07.-14.06.08 in Fynshav.

Wir brachten es auf insgesamt 6 Dorsche in einer Woche .

Mehr könnt Ihr hier lesen:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=125819&page=2


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

wollte auch irgendwann mal die nächsten Wochen nach Gl.Aalbo ... ich hab bei meinen 3-4 Versuchen da am kleinen Belt aber auch noch nie richtig was gutes erwischen können |bigeyes
sind halt auch ne Menge Fischer dort auf der Ecke, wo kann man es denn mal auf Platte versuchen am besten ?
Hat einer ein Foto wie es dort so aussieht am Strand ?
besonders von der slipanlage ?
hab da auch der homepage gesehen das schöne Boote zu mieten sind, würde allerding lieber mein eigenes nehmen ....


----------



## Chrissi007 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

@ HD4ever
also beim Slippen ist dir Klaus behilflich. Mit einem Traktor bringt er den Trailer ins Wasser. Allerdings ist es dort ziemlich flach. Also erleichtern funktionsfähige Rollen das Slippen wesentlich. Musste ich dieses Jahr feststellen |bla:
Was die aktuellen Gegebenheiten vor Ort angeht, schreibste Klaus am besten direkt eine Mail. Aktuellere Infos kannste dann gar nicht bekommen, schließlich kann sich die Situation dort oben von jetzt auf gleich verändern.
Gute Plattfische kannste sofort links vom Campingplatz fangen. Drifte einfach in vielleicht 30 m Entfernung am Ufer entlang. Mit dem Echolot lässt sich der dortige Sandgrund recht schnell finden. Manchmal rappelts sobald der Wurm unten ist . Aber auch hier kann dir Klaus noch mehr Tipps geben. Hab einfach noch ein paar Fotos angehängt, dann kannste dir einen ersten Eindruck machen :m
Boote mieten kannste auch. Boote sind in einem super Zustand und alle mit Echolot ausgerüstet. Für Angler ideal. Aber wenn du ein eigenes hast?!? Miete beträgt ca. nen Hunni pro Tag.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen.

Schöne Grüße,

Christian


----------



## Chrissi007 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Mist...
Wollte eigentlich noch zwei andere Bilder hochladen, aber irgendwie macht er das nicht. Anscheinend zu groß :c


----------



## Chrissi007 (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Ach ja, 
das Bild ist nicht der Normalfall #d.
Anfang Juni war das Wasser ziemlich weit weg. Aber das kann sich da oben täglich ändern.

Schöne Grüße... #h


----------



## HD4ever (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

jo thx ..... #6
mal sehen .... vielleicht kommt ja auch nen Schlauchi zum Einsatz - wäre dann viel einfacher mit dem ins Wasser bringen und weit raus muß man je eh nicht so ...


----------



## Fördejäger (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Moin von der Küste,

ich war mit zwei Kumpel in der ersten Juniwoche bei Frank Röhrchen in Fynshav. Mo, Di Mi und Do Auslaufverbot wegen Starkwind, wir sind dann in die Brandung gegangen. Gut Butt, kein Aal oder Dorsch. Am Freitag rausgefahren, aber kein Dorsch, dafür Plattfisch gestapelt. Frank war so nett und hat uns das Boot für den Samstag für lau gegeben, aber der Fang war wie gehabt. 0 Dorsch, Platte ohne Ende.

Grüße  Fördejäger


Noch 41 Tage bis Ingöya


----------



## immerfänger (28. September 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo,
wir fahren vom 3-5.1o.08 in den Kleinen Belt Höhe Kolding zum Dorschangeln. Hat jemand in den Letzten Tagen oder Wochen dort geangelt. Wir haben unser eigenes Boot mit.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## scholzro (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hi zusammen,

war vom 27.09.08- 10.10.2008 in Vemmingbund bei Broager bei Sonderborg.
Brandungsangeln:
1. Hafen Sonderborg (01.10.2008) 17:30 Uhr - 20:15
Köder: Einfaches Grundvorfach; 2 Seeringelwürmer
Wetter: heiter/ wolkig
gefangen: 1 36er Scholle
4 untermaßige Dorsche
8 Wittlinge 24-33 cm

2. Skovmose 02.10.2008 17:30 bis 18:15
Köder: Einfaches Grundvorfach; 2 Seeringelwürmer
Wathose bis zu 25 m im Wasser
Wetter: regnerisch
gefangen: nichts.#q

3.Hafen Sonderborg (02.10.2008) 18:30 Uhr- 20:15
Köder: Einfaches Grundvorfach; 2 Seeringelwürmer
Wetter: regnerisch
gefangen: 20 Wittlinge 20-33 cm (+ kleinere)

4.Kragesand (südliches Broagerland) (07.10.08; 16:30-19:15Uhr)
Köder: Einfaches Grundvorfach; 2 Seeringelwürmer/ kleiner 
Blinker/ Buttlöffel
Wathose bis zu 25 m im Wasser
Wetter: sonnig
gefangen: nichts.

5.Kragesand Hafen Sonderborg (08.10.2008) 05:45 Uhr- 08:15
Köder: Einfaches Grundvorfach; 2 Seeringelwürmer/ kleiner 
Blinker/ Buttlöffel
Wetter: sonnig
gefangen: Wittlinge nach Belieben 24-33 cm (+ kleinere)


Fazit außer der einen scholle und beliebig vielen Wittlingen war es wohl nichts. (Wittlinge mit Parmesankruste sind auch ganz schön lecker...)

Grüße Scholzro


----------



## bbfishing (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Moin ich war in den letzten Wochen dreimal in Middelfahrt. Weder ich noch die anderen Boote haben etwas vernünftiges fangen können. nur Minidorsche und noch kleinere Wittlinge. Auf Butt fast nur kleine Klieschen. ich fahr dort erstmal nicht mehr hin, ist Zeitverschwendung.
gruß Klaus


----------



## Ptero (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Kommen gerade aus Fynshav zurück. Waren 3Tage da, haben freiwillig einen Tag früher abgebrochen. Nur untermaßige Wittlinge, sonst null. Nicht einen Dorsch mit acht mann und zwei Booten. Auf platte dann auch keinen Nerv mehr gehabt.

Boote von Röhrchen waren aber top. Sehr gepflegt und super Honda 4Takter. Hat man nicht überall.

Also nächstes mal wieder Langeland, Baggenkop.

bis denne Peter


----------



## freibadwirt (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*



Ptero schrieb:


> Kommen gerade aus Fynshav zurück. Waren 3Tage da, haben freiwillig einen Tag früher abgebrochen. Nur untermaßige Wittlinge, sonst null. Nicht einen Dorsch mit acht mann und zwei Booten.
> 
> bis denne Peter


 
Hallo Peter
wo habt ihr denn gefischt und mit welchen Ködern? Das es mit dem Dorsch dort oben nicht gerade gut ausschaut weis man ja aber das es so schlimm ist kann ich kaum glauben . |kopfkrat
Gruß Andreas|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Dorsch-Tom (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo Freibadwirt!
Ist aber so-siehe meinen Bericht MS NANA.
Wir waren mit Morten 4 Tage draußen und man kann davon ausgehen, daß er weiß wo man hinfahren soll!
Ergebnis 16 Dorsche mit 6 Mann in 4 Tagen!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Ptero (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo Andreas,
einige von uns haben ganz tradionell mit Pilker versucht, ich habe seit meinem Langelandurlaub so gute Erfahrung mit den Dorschbomben und Gummifisch gemacht, dass ich eigentlich nur noch so fische. 
Wie gesagt, ich hatte große Hoffnung, aber null. bin mal gespannt, wie es in LL aussieht.

gruß, Peter


----------



## Mai (25. November 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Gibt es keine neuen Fangmeldungen vom Kleinen Belt? Ich würde gerne lesen: Die Dorsche sind wieder da! :vik:  oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Stephan25 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo,

vielleicht eine Erklärung der Ursache:

Vorgestern Abend kam im Fernsehen in "Quarks & Co." ein Bericht, dass die Ostsee stark überdüngt ist. Durch den Nährstoffüberschuß kommt es zu starkem Algenwachstum, es bilden sich großflächige Algenfelder, und wenn diese absterben und auf den Grund absinken, erstickt dort alles Leben! Keine Nährtiere mehr also auch keine Dorsche.

Der Dünger käme aus der Landwirtschaft über die Flüsse in die Ostsee.


----------



## Mai (28. November 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Ja, das galube ich auch.
Hab' schonmal wo gelesen, dass der Boden vom Kleinen Belt mit so einer komischen Schlammschicht überzogen sein soll, in der keine Nahrungstiere existieren.


----------



## shad (28. November 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hier ein kleiner Bericht mit Bildern, wen es interessiert...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=125819&page=10

Gruß,
          shad


----------



## Mai (28. November 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Die Dorsche haben ja eine ordentliche Größe. Gratuliere, die geben schöne Filets!

Mich interessiert aber mehr die Gegend um Middelfahrt, weil ich kommenden Mai im Urlaub dort bin.

Viele Grüsse
Mai


----------



## MefoProf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Moin,

gestern war der Hafen in Fredericia endlich mal wieder offen und da bin ich natürlich gleich los, um ein paar Dorsche zu überlisten. 

Hat auch ganz gut geklappt. In knapp 2 Std jiggen hab ich 4 Dorsche an Land bekommen. Der Größte war immerhin 60 cm. Dazu hatte ich noch mehrere Bisse, die ich nicht verwerten konnte. Wie eigentlich jeden Winter war der Hafen voller Tobisschwärme.

Da sollte doch auch vom Boot so langsam mal was gehen....

#h


----------



## nidifuge (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo mefoprof!

Ich wollte "zwischen den Jahren" mit meinen Kiddings raufkommen nach Middelfart.
Kannst Du mir verraten wo man am besten slippen kann?|kopfkrat
Der Campingplatz an Galsklint ist ja leider jetzt geschlossen.
Werden wahrscheinlich in der Anlage von Fokeferie einkehren.

weiterhin Petri

nidifuge


----------



## sepppl (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Moin moin,
eine Möglichkeit nehm ich Mefoprof schonmal vorweg. Unter der Autobahnbrücke (snoghöj) auf der Festlandseite kannst du prima kostenlos slippen...bist dann auch schon nah an den hotspots...


----------



## nidifuge (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Danke Sepppl!
Ich hoffe dann im neuen Jahr auch tatsächlich einen Fangbericht einstellen zu können!

Gruß nidifuge

Ps: ist dann noch wer da oben unterwegs?|pfisch:


----------



## sepppl (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Moin nidifuge,
bin noch am überlegen ob ich hochfahre zum jahreswechsel, meiner meinung nach die topzeit daoben. hängt bei mir davon ab ob ich mir das boot von befreundeten dänen ausleihen kann,bzw ob es immoment im wasser liegt, ein boot zu leihen sprengt momentan mein studentenbudget  Du darfst dich aber in mit sicherheit freuen, letztes jahr hab ich in der zeit dorsche bis 90cm gefangen, andere bordies haben sogar mehrfach die metergranze gebrochen 
Wann seid ihr denn genau oben? Vllt könnte man mal ne tour organisieren...
gruß, sepppl :vik:


----------



## nidifuge (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo Seppl !

Wir wollten vorraussichtlich am 27.12 lostoben und sind dann wahrscheinlich nachmittags in Middelfart:g. Wenn nicht die grosse Langeweile ausbricht wollen wir am 1.1.09 wieder zurück.
letztes Jahr waren wir in Middelfart an der Mole (alter Hafen) und waren so was von Schneider. Früher immer im Hafen zumindest kleine Dorsche als Nachläufer gesehen (dann muss man schnell kurbeln- wir wollen ja die Kleinen nicht verangeln!) aber letztes Jahr Nada,Nix,kein zupfer kein Fisch#d.
Wir sind aus Verzweiflung mal zum Grossen Belt rüber, da hatte ich dann zumindest einen Biss#c . 
Deshalb diesmal mit Boot (Wiking Seetörn+ 50Ps) ist aber mit 3 Leuten schon fast überbesetzt/ ist eben kein echtes Angelboot. Macht aber bei ein bisschen Wellen echt Laune.

Gruss Nidifuge


----------



## sepppl (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Ach, die langeweile wird euch schon nicht erwischen, jedenfalls nicht mit boot denke ich...Falls ihr auf gufi nichts bekommt, eifach mal ein 2-3m langes schleppvorfach am 100gr-blei hart am grund fischen. als köder schienen sich bisher brisanterweise nur ringelwürmer zu eignen, die halten aber auch besser bei der meist starken strömung. ein paar perlen davor und am besten ein spinnerblatt. wenn dorsch da ist kriegt ihr ihn meist auch. leider hat die erfahrung gezeigt, dass die dorsche meist nich größer als 50-60 cm sind. und nätürlich sind auch öfters mal ganz kleene dabei, was natürlich nich so dolle is. deswegen zieh ich meist gufi vor. joah, ansonsten hab ich zu dieser zeit echt über das jahr gesehen am besten gefangen. das frühjahr über war oben tote hose dieses jahr...
ich bin ja sooo neidisch. ich hoffe ich schaffe es auch noch an den belt :l


----------



## nidifuge (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Wird grad ein bisschen schwierig an oder auf den Belt zu kommen#c 
Aussenborder will bei Probelauf nicht mit mir sprechen|kopfkrat
mal sehen ob wir den noch bis Weihnachten zuverlässig ins laufen kriegen.:v
gruss Nidifuge


----------



## MefoProf (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Moin,

das ist ja ärgerlich! Man kann das ganze aber auch positiv sehen, denn letztendlich gilt: Lieber Ärger an Land, als Probleme auf dem Wasser. 

Vielleicht klappt es ja doch noch.

#h


----------



## nidifuge (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Jo deshalb macht man ja Probeläufe!

dann muss es eben mit dem von Opa geborgten 25 er Evinrude gehen kommt man eben nur schwach ins gleiten. wird aber den Fischen egal sein |supergri.

kleiner Belt wir kommen  :vik:

Ich darf bloss die Kamera nicht vergessen für die vielen Fische die nur auf uns warten


----------



## SteinbitIII (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Moin!
Wir waren gestern in Middelfart unterweges zum Dorschangeln......es war echr unglaublich, ich angel nun schon wirklich lange auf der Ostsee und Umgebung, aber so viele Netze wie gestern habe ich nirgends noch nicht erlebt.......es war unmöglich , in dem Bereich von der alten Brücke im Umkreis von 5 Kilometern zu fischen, nur Netze:r.....dazu zählte ich sage und schreibe 31 Angelboote/Kutter, unglaublich.....wir suchten zu diesem Zweck andere Bereiche auf, das Ergebnis war niederschmetternd. mit drei Mann ganze drei mitnehmbare Dorsche, eine handvoll untermassige gesellten sich dazu.....also wir suchen uns neue Ecken, definitiv zu viel Trubel zur Zeit rund um den kleinen Belt#h


----------



## MefoProf (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Moin,

na das hært sich ja mal wieder katastophal an. Dabei ist die Netzfischerei 500 m zu beiden Seiten der alten Brücke verboten. 

Da sollte man ja eigentlich die Fischereiaufsicht informieren, wenn das tatsächlich so ist.Die Nummer lautet übrigens 72 18 56 00

#h


----------



## SteinbitIII (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

O.k 500m haben sie "vielleicht" eingehalten, aber dann gings los....also im Moment ist es echt schade dort, Du bist ja immer vor Ort, und weisst bestimmt noch besser als ich, wenn es dort "voll" ist.....
Gruß |wavey:


----------



## sepppl (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Da bin ich aber froh, dass ich doch zuhause geblieben bin. Eigentlich wollte ich seit heute für 5 Tage vor Ort sein. Ich hoffe im Februar siehts besser aus. Leztes Jahr gab es eigentlich nie Problem, weder mit zuvielen Booten, noch mit zuvielen Netzen. Allerdings lagen eigentlich immer Netze direkt unter den Brücken aus, parallel zur Strömung. Und der Angeldruck angeldruck auf die kleine Fläche bezogen ist natürlich ganzjährig extrem... Da kann man nur hoffen dass ein Großteil der Leute bei den bereits laichende Dorschen auch mal c&l machen... #t
Gruß


----------



## nidifuge (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Ich kann Steinbit III nur beipflichten!
Ich war am 28.12 da oben auf dem Wasser Die Slippe in Snoghöj(wie kriege ich das dänische Ö auf die mattscheibe|kopfkrat?) war sehr gut besucht. slippen ging so einigermassen im Wasser relativ flach, am Ufer viel Sand auf den Fahrspuren und etwas steil; sind eigentlich alle Zugfahrzeuge mit viel Schlupf angefahren.
Um die Brücken herum war viel los. Ich meine Netze zwischen alter Brücke und der "Taucherwand" gesehen zu haben also garaniert keine 500m|gr:.
Wir sind dann einmal um Fanö rund (viel Fahren, wenig Fischen) und sind mit zwei Wittlingen heimgekommen. Am meisten Spass hatten wir bei Flessingen aber dann wurde es uns zu dunkel (und die Finger zu kalt).
Nach diesem etwas längeren Törn konnte ich meine Kiddings nicht mehr aufs Boot kriegen|uhoh:. Denen war einfach zu kalt gewesen|bigeyes trotz Wärmepack und Flotation-Anzug. Haben halt nix auf den Rippen wie bei lebhaften Kindern üblich:q.
Mit Borstenwürmern haben wir uns (vom Steg aus)an den Platten schadlos gehalten:vik:.
War trotz wenig Fisch viel Spass und ich muss mir jetzt auch um Laichdorsch keine Gedanken machen|jump:
Werde im Juni wiederkommen und mir das Ganze auch mal von unten ansehen. :g

Hoffentlich wissen hier alle wie `ne Taucherflagge aussieht!!!!

Sollte mich einer Haken; bitte,bitte C&R!!!!|bigeyes


----------



## SteinbitIII (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

*Um die Brücken herum war viel los. Ich meine Netze zwischen alter Brücke und der "Taucherwand" gesehen zu haben also garaniert keine 500m|gr:.*

Jetzt, wo Du es sagst.....zwischen der alten Brücke und der Taucherwand stand alles voll mit Netzen, morgens zumindestens, und das ist bestimmt keine 500m weg.....

Gruß, SteinbitIII


----------



## sepppl (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Werde vom 5.02-10.02 vor Ort sein...Hoffentlich sieht es bis dahin besser aus...|uhoh: 
War denn in den letzten Tagen mal wieder jmd oben?


----------



## f.blume (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

|gr:|kopfkrat|kopfkratHi Boardis mus euch leider beistehen mit den Netzen,echt grosser MIST.Komme von NF.ist ca.160km von Middelfart. Haben vor ungefähr 3Jahren noch richtig gut gefangen.Damals waren es lang nicht soviele Netze wie heute. Nach meiner Meinung ist die Gegend um Middelfard völlig überfischt LEIDER.


----------



## sepppl (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hmmm, da bin ich ja mal gespannt was da am Donnerstag auf mich zukommt   Ich hoffe mal meine optimistische Haltung wird mir nicht zum Verhängnis.... Ich werde natürlich Bericht erstatten sobald ich wieder zurück bin


----------



## sepppl (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo ihr Beltfreaks 
Ich bin gestern abend wiedergekommen vom kleinen belt in der Ecke Middelfart. Was soll ich sagen, es ist schon hart ein Optimist zu sein^^ |uhoh: Ich war 5 Tage oben um zu schauen ob ich an den Erfolg vom letzten Jahr anknüpfen konnte, doch um es kurz zu machen... NEIN, keineswegs  Habe bei eigentlich guten Bedingungen und kaum Netzen alle Hotspots ausführlich befischt, doch ohne großen Erfolg. Pro angeltag habe ich immer etwa 3-4 maßige Dorsche mitnehmen können, der größte hatte gerademal 60cm...Die Dänen die ich traf gingen allesamt komplett leer aus. Weder mit GuFi noch mit Seeringlern am langen Nachläufer war was zu machen. Die meisten Fische fing ich mit am Jigkopf befestigten Sandaal, doch meines Ration von ca. 10 Stk war natürlich schnell auf und Heringe waren den Dorschen scheinbar nicht gut genug.
Naja, immerhin konnte ich mal wieder meine Freunde in Dänemark besuchen und ein paar Tage den Lernstress vergessen... Ist ja schonmal ein Anfang 
Fazit: Trotz reichlich Erfahrung ist in der Ecke momentan nicht viel zu Erwarten.

Grüße, der Sepppl


----------



## Ayla (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo Sepppl ,
schade das die Fische nicht so recht wollten . Sobald die
Nächte mal garantiert Fost- und Schneefrei sind ,fahre ich
mal für einen Tag hoch . Das ist Kult . Auch für mich gilt dann
erstmal :Bloß nicht Schneider .
Richtig los gehts dann im April . War letztes Jahr gut .
Werde dann auch berichten .

#h Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt .

Ayla #h


----------



## SteinbitIII (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hi Sepppl....
na, da hab ich Dir ja nicht zuviel versprochen was.....aber immerhin bist Du ja schon mit kleineren Erwartungen rangegangen, insofern war der Schaden ja nicht ganz soooo groß......

@Ayla: leider kann ich Deine Erfahrungen mit letztem Jahr April nicht teilen, eher war es bei uns genau das Gegenteil......

Gruß, SteinbitIII|wavey:


----------



## Heiko112 (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Hi Sepppl....
> na, da hab ich Dir ja nicht zuviel versprochen was.....aber immerhin bist Du ja schon mit kleineren Erwartungen rangegangen, insofern war der Schaden ja nicht ganz soooo groß......
> 
> @Ayla: leider kann ich Deine Erfahrungen mit letztem Jahr April nicht teilen, eher war es bei uns genau das Gegenteil......
> ...





Meine erwartungen sind gerade auch geschrumpft .

Letztes Jahr im April war es wirklich sehr schlecht. War vom Fangergeniß die schlechteste Tour von uns.


----------



## sepppl (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Kann das eigentlich nur bestätigen, der April war im letzten jahr nicht berauschend, wirklich gut gefangen habe ich eigentlich nur von dezember bis mitte februar. im rest des jahres waren fische über 60 cm schon echt top und selten... im winter dagegen waren fische unter 60 cm fast schon selten^^...ich hoffe trotzdem ihr habt mehr erfolg... werde mich jetzt mal ransetzen und mir mein GUFIsortiment auffüllen, so viel verlust hatte ich dort oben selten


----------



## Ayla (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo ,
scheint im April ja wirklich nicht doll gewesen zu sein .War 
Anfang April da und hatte scheinbar viel Glück . Hab viele 
Boote im Bereich der alten Brücke und den Strommasten
gesehen .Aber dort ging nicht sehr viel .Je später der Tag
wurde (hab immer nur bis 14.00 geangelt) desto tiefer
gingen die Dorsche .Ab Mittag nur noch in einem 42 M.
Loch .Ein ganz kleines Loch .Mit GPS anfahren ,Köder runter 
dann 2 -3 Dorsche und wieder hinfahren .Oft Doubletten .
Dann kamen 2 Kutter ganz dicht .Aber es kamen dort kaum 
Fische .Nur Gegröhle und fliegende Flaschen .Auf Pilker usw
ging nicht viel .Nehme 2 kl braune.Twister ,einen davon als
 Nachläufer . 
Ayla#h


----------



## sepppl (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

|supergri  Das freut mich! Die topspots und klitzekleinen dorschlöcher kenn ich mitlerweile wohl ganz gut, aber gebracht hat es mir leider diesmal nichts. Allerdings könnte an deiner Theorie, dass die fische im tagesverlauf ins tiefste wasser ziehen stimmen, jetzt wo du es sagst,  ähnlich war es jetzt auch, allerdings waren früher eigentlich bei mir ganzjährig immer tiefen um 30m top. Was mich echt verblüfft ist, dass wiegesagt nichtmal was mit seeringlern ging. die haben mir bisher noch immer maßige 3-4 fische gebracht, diesmal komplett nichts außer ein paar 15cm fischis. Wie die 2-3 dänischen kutter immernoch leute an bord kriegne ist mir n rätsel, die hauen sich in der regel 200g pilker und 3-4 beifänger rn, hab bis heute glaube ich dort keinen wirklich guten dorsch an bord kommen sehen. Vllt ist es das allein naturerlebnis was für die jungs zählt oder das ein oder andere Öööööl ^^
Ich denke mit reichlich Sandaalen hätte es etwas anders ausgesehen, aber die dicken dorsche scheinen dieses jahr nich, bzw. nicht mehr dazusein...
Auf Langeland scheint es ja nachwievor auch zum #d auszusehen...da kann man nur hoffen dass es bald wieder besser wird, auch wenn ich da ausnahmsweise mal nicht sonderlich optimistisch bin..
Ich hoffe bei euch läufts besser....#h


----------



## Ayla (22. März 2009)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Hallo ,hab nun doch keine Tagestour mehr nach Middelfart
gemacht .Fahre Ostermontag für ein paar ?? Tage hoch .
Werde mir im vorraus keine Unterkunft buchen . Zu dieser 
Zeit sind überall Hütten auf den Campingplätzen frei und 
man ist nicht mehr Reviergebunden . Werde auf jeden
Fall 2 Tage im Bereich Mittelfart bleiben . Hoffe es geht was .
Falls nicht , versuche ich mal LL .War schon viele Jahre 
nicht mehr da .Ist ja nur ca.100Km weiter .Hoffe aber am
KL.Belt die ganze Zeit zu bleiben . Wer ist in diesem Zeitraum
noch oben ? Hab lange nichts mehr gehört .War niemand
oben ?

#hAyla


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (22. März 2009)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*



Ayla schrieb:


> Hallo ,hab nun doch keine Tagestour mehr nach Middelfart
> gemacht .Fahre Ostermontag für ein paar ?? Tage hoch .
> Werde mir im vorraus keine Unterkunft buchen . Zu dieser
> Zeit sind überall Hütten auf den Campingplätzen frei und
> ...



Tach.
Fahre die Woche vor Ostern, bis Ostermontag. Aber nicht nur zum Angeln. Hoffe aber, mal rauszufahren...


----------



## Ayla (2. April 2009)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Alles hat ein Ende,nur die Wurst hat zwei . Für mich ist
das Ende der Freundschaft mit dem Kl.Belt jetzt gekommen .
Hab schon 2 x gesagt ,da fahre ich nicht mehr hin .
Jetzt ist es so weit . Nix positives zu berichten . War 2 Tage raus
und hab nun heute abgebrochen . Heute ca  .80 -100 Stk
Dörschjen 10 -30 cm . Stückzahl ist nicht übertrieben !!!
Von 8 -45 m .Überall .Die Fische waren ca.zu
60% fehlgehakt .  1Wittling und 3 Dorsche gerade mal 40 cm.
 .#d#d
Auf Gufi"s ging nichts .Waren ca.25 Boote zw. den Brücken .
Auch die Boote von Gl. Albo. Hab mit etlichen Anglern
gesprochen .Lag mit meiner Stückzahl noch gut .Die meisten
waren schon die ganze Woche da . 1-2 Fische am Tag . Hab 
viele gute Erinnerungen aus den 90ger Jahren mit dem
Belt . Das war es . :c

Michael


----------



## Chrissi007 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*

Naja, da könnte die Größe der Fische wohl wirklich noch etwas zulegen. Allerdings lässt die Menge ja die Hoffnung zu, dass es überhaupt noch Fisch gibt. Und wenn sie nicht den ganzen Stellnetzen zum Opfer fallen,|krach: kann man ja drauf hoffen, dass in ein bis zwei Jahren doch schöne Fische im Belt schwimmen.
Auch wenns nicht so erfolgreich war, wars bei diesem tollen Wetter wahrscheinlich trotzdem ein schöner Urlaub |wavey:
Wir werdens im September trotzdem mal versuchen. Schlechter als letztes Jahr kanns kaum werden. Da hatten wir in einer Woche mit zwei Leuten nur drei Dorsche um die 60 cm. 
Eine Steigerung ist also hoffentlich drin. |rolleyes

Schöne Grüße...


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (3. April 2009)

*AW: Fangberichte 2008 kleiner Belt (Alsen)*



Ayla schrieb:


> Alles hat ein Ende,nur die Wurst hat zwei . Für mich ist
> das Ende der Freundschaft mit dem Kl.Belt jetzt gekommen .
> Hab schon 2 x gesagt ,da fahre ich nicht mehr hin .
> Jetzt ist es so weit . Nix positives zu berichten . War 2 Tage raus
> ...



Klingt wirklich nicht so dolle. Deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre. Letzter Trip: November - absoluter Flop !! Jetzt gehts Ostern hoch. Hoffe mal, dass der Hering da ist....
Habe aber auch für Juni gebucht. Bin gespannt.....

Grüße

- Marco -


----------

